# wet/dry sump pump



## Alkie CJ (Jun 25, 2010)

Im starting a salt water tank and plan on making it a coral and fish tank, its a 55gal but do i need a wet/dry filter sump pump?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. you don't need these


----------

